# what is the criteria of a good control room in a recording studio



## priatnasuardi (Mar 6, 2009)

well ok..i have seen some graphich..and we all try to get it as flat as possible, by EQ or acoustic treatment..but what other thing that comes into the criteria of a good control room..a wide image..reverberation time..im lost....spare some light??:doh:


----------



## ejbragg (Dec 13, 2009)

Aquira,

I will be glad to address this question; however, I need some time to cover the basics, first. If you'll give me some more time over the rest of the week, I will try to hammer out the basic principles of acoustics. From there, a control room is easy to approach, once you get past the intimidation of a long list of needs... I'm sure there are others out here who can chime in as the discussions ramp up!


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

Well, scratch the EQ part...EQ doesn't fix nodes and standing waves and whatnot, so treatment is the absolute way to go...

A good control room is as flat as possible with proper spacing of your monitors for a proper stereo image. a small amount of verb would last after treatment as the absorption and reflection of waves and such control that.


----------



## bantam (Oct 25, 2009)

agreed,

I think of it as a good mix of absorbtion and diffusion to damp low freq modes and limit the mid/high early reflections. Room EQ wizard is a great tool for figuring out where you stand (or sit) and measuring the result of putting up absorption (owens corning 703) or diffusion (bookshelf full of tapeops, electronics books of various size and some stuffed animals).

Jason


----------



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

Are you looking for criteria or help/suggestions in implementing criteria? If the former, a good place to start is the BBC Criteria document. I'd also suggest picking up the "Sound Engineers Pocket Book" by Michael Talbot-Smith.


----------



## jonathanm (Mar 24, 2010)

bantam said:


> (bookshelf full of tapeops, electronics books of various size and some stuffed animals)Jason


I see you use the same room treatment supplier as me


----------

